# My girls!, Only have 2/3 left



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok so I have a lot of goats, some may, and some may not be as close as I think to kidding, but of the ones that I bought as a herd in Oct, I have had three who kidded, I culled one of them. and I had one who apparently had a cloud burst pregnancy, as she looked bred, even looked prego, acted like she was in labor and never delivered, and has now gone into heat :whatgoat:. Here is who all is left 5,9,15,17,20,21,23,24,25, Princess, and one other doe who we cant catch to tag and who has no name. 13 kidded in Jan, and 22, kidded Yesterday afternoon. 5's tail is kind of hanging, and her udder is filling. 9 has a messy back end. 24 is very swollen in the back end, and her udder also seems to be fuller. 23 is swollen in the back end but hasn't dropped at all she is still high and wide, 20 dropped but no other signs that she is any closer. I believe that 17, princess and possibly the untagged girl will kid between March1st and May1st as they don't seem to be showing yet, although I could be wrong. I am hoping now that I have had two of these does go in less than a month that the rest will just keep popping them out, just not all at once....LOL....I can just see me and hubby in the barn trying to get everyone dry and nursing if they go in a group/s !!! I suppose go check on the newest members of the herd and then try to get some sleep!!! :laugh: :lovey:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: My girls!*

Thats alot going on in your world! I've only got four does due starting in April. Its too cold here to have them any sooner (for my setup anyway). I'll have to keep watching your posts to get my kid fix!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls!*

Wow I couldn't imagine having that many! We have 3 due next week, and one at the end of April if she took, and then we'll be done. We are keeping any does that our girls give us, so no telling how many to be bred for next year. I guess I won't be so nervous with that idea since we'll add onto our barn this summer and get it finished up. Right now all the inside setups are temporary. So I am with you bleatinghearts, except now we're getting into good weather for kidding in KY.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls!*

You sure have your hands full ...don't you.... :shocked: :hug: :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls!*

well so far nothing new! the new kids are doing good though up and nursing on mom, so today I will check the doeling out and see if she gets to stay, if she does my sister gets to name her since she was born on her b=day.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls!*

25's ligs are either extremely soft/gone, she didn't want to get up to eat tonight, just layed there when she is normally one the first to attack when you walk in with the bag. Also her udder has filled alot in the last 24hrs, and you can see the skin through all of the hair.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Pics Added 2/22*

sorry about the quality these are off of my phone and had to play with the brightness and contrast.
5back








5udder








20-one of the whales=LOL








21 another of the whales, shes huge








25-so close, and yet she keeps me waiting








:hair: :GAAH: :doh: 
Never again will we do this with out due dates, the wait alone is excrutiating, the not knowing is worse.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Pics Added 2/22*

They are so fuzzy and wide! I am with you on the not knowing. When we bought our first two does last spring we didn't know due dates just a month when they'd be due. It's okay with just two... but having a due date makes things so much easier! We got lucky with the girls this time around, and know everyone's due date except for one, but I know her last heat was a few days before or after my 2/25 girls...so any time with her.

I could NOT imagine having sooooo many does... I have enough of a time with the handful that we have! But then they are spoiled, needy, etc. LOL


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Pics Added 2/22*

 well we decided that since we were addicted to the goats we might as well try to make a living off 'em so far not working, but I will be culling after everyone kids, to get down to the best mothers that we have, plus my milk girls. thats why for now, I still refer to all the does that don't already have names by their numbers, if they have a name I get too attached and have problems when I cull them out. I am hoping to get them down to a more reasonable herd size of like 12, to breed 6 for spring and 6 for fall, then I can also sell some does as 50% regestered breeding stock once I get the buck I want this spring. any ways I will try to remember to take the camera out tomorrow, I seem to keep forgetting the regular camera in the house.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics*

Sorry don't have much for topshots no one wanted to cooperate and stand still.
25









5 Backside









9









20 top









20 udder, she has two teats, but so far only one side has started to fill, if it doesnt correct itself, she'll have to go









23-does she look posty? or is it just me wishing?









23 top veiw









and thats all for now....HOW Much longer? any guesses? Just guess days weeks?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics*

23 might be getting posty -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics*

I agree with Stacey... it does look that way..... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics*

YEA :leap: :wahoo: I feel so bad for her she's just huge and has steadly been getting bigger the last 6 weeks, I am really hoping she has 3 or more in there...cause wowzer is she big, I'd measure how wide but she wouldn't stand still.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

 :clap: :wahoo: 23's ligs are gone, and everybody has decided I don't need sleep cause almost all of them are now gooy on the back end! :wahoo: So ready for kids and to be done so I can sleep, hopefully.


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

Oh my catch your sleep when you can.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

i'd be going crazy right about now! ok i am a little waiting on my girl, but i don't think i could handle that many, esp with working 30-40 hours a week and two kid's!! Hope you get some rest!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

Well I would say 23 looks posty. Good luck with them all. I love boer goats. I hope you don't have to cull to many of them.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

:shocked: You have your hands full! I hope 20 fills the other side of her udder as well because she looks like a very thick doe from the pictures. Looks like she has shorter but extremely thick legs and is very broad...nice! If she doesn't, I wonder if she had an udder injury that she wouldn't necessarily pass on to her offspring?
Wish you were closer so I could grab dibs if you culled her.  Can't wait to see pictures of 23's babies! Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

How are the girls? are you having a long night too? I hope all is well


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

No kids yet, Hubby took care of them last night as I have got the stomach flu, but I feel much better today so will let you know when she decides to have them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs gone!*

Oh no stomach flu...how terrible...hope you get better real soon.... :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Opps, guess sleep deprivation caught up to me, 21 is the goat that is posty, not 23, I also cant find her ligs. Although on my nightly round tonight I noticed clear/amber goo on 5,21, and 23


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

 nothing.... more goo on the backside that's it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Sounds like it should be soon for you I hope they don't all go at once.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Wild had trips this morning unfortunately they were early and still born so now I have to go do some errands, I am extremally disappointed as she was my last bred Milk Doe, she gave me no signs that she was closer than a month away.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Sorry about looseing the kids do you think she may bave been hit hard and that's why she lost them? I hope the rest go better for you.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

I don't know what happened she may have been hit, but if so I never saw it, she is actually kind of toward the middle to top in herd rank, she normally doesn't get bothered by the other does, I am guessing based on the development of the fetuses that she was just shy of two weeks to her due date, they have some hair, and on the outside look very well developed. There were :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:, the doe is what is killing me right now, I really wanted one from her to put on my milk string next spring. I have been  since I left home at 10 o'clock this morning, of course also been beating myself up for sleeping through my alarm at 3 this morning too.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Well no new kids this morning, but I have got to get a picture of #8 I think that's the one any how when I went out to check on everyone this morning, I looked up and my one doe has tripled in size overnight, it was so funny cause I looked at her and was like holy smoke she's huge....Hoping that 21 decides to get down to business here pretty soon of course maybe they will hold off now until we hit back up in the thirty's next week. I will get some pictures later, I am putting up the temporary kidding stalls today I bought dog kennel panels yesterday.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Sounds like they are getting close! And isn't funny how they seem to grow over night? That happened with Snow White! I kept thinking....a single... then suddenly she was WIDE! And ended up with twins! So hopefully your girl has twins or trips in there!
Good luck with the kidding stalls. I know how 'fun' it can be getting set up! Everything inside our barn is temporary because we're adding on another section this summer, and don't want to make anything permanent until we figure out how we really want to do it. And still have lots of work to do on the barn addition. So I had to go in and make temp stalls.

you know....I should have mentioned this before...but if your planning to take the pens apart later after everyone has kidded and are back together as a herd....you could have used pallets, and supported them together! Pallets are FREE  I use pallets and they work GREAT. The local feed stores will give them away for free as long as your not trying to resell them - I told them we are using them for our goats and they were happy to let me have whatever I wanted.
I was able to get some that were cut in half, and I use those as doors, and have some chain I use to keep it closed - works great.

Everything is strung together using clothes line rope! Works great the way I have it set up! Of course when we do things permanently it will all be nailed together.

Just thought I'd mention this. We build our barn frame out of pallets too! VERY STURDY. Pallets are great to use and you can't beat 'free.' 
My dad once built a 6 stall barn using pallets and some kind of metal sheeting stuff, that's where I got the idea to do our barn


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

I tried to get pallets, around here they send them back to where ever they come from, LOL, who would have thought it. but I like the kennel panels cause when we don't need them in the barn anymore I can add them to the dog kennel and add some more room for the house dogs this summer.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

 So sorry you lost your little ones. Don't beat yourself up, though. Waking up at 3 AM wouldn't have made the labor stop or changed anything. :hug:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Aww man. I'm sorry you lost those babes. I understand, one of my does I think aborted, and she older. I really need a doe from her.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21's ligs gone!*

Well did evening check don't think we'll see any kids before tomorrow, but 14 is looking really dropped and 21 is looking a whole lot fuller in her udder, as is 9, no one looks strutted just really full! so having two kidding stalls may not do me a lot of good if they all go around the same time. LOL looks like I may be in that boat of a lot of kiddings around the same time..


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Well got one stall up, now 23 is in it as her ligs stringy, and her udder is full although I don't think it is strutted. Anyhow she was digging around in the straw like she couldn't decide if she wanted to lay down or not so I put her in with a bunch of hay to munch on.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

23;s ligs are gone, and 21 looks really sunken around her tail bone, gotta get second stall up tonight along with heat lamps. :clap: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Sounds like you are in for a very busy night! I hope that all goes well with happy healthy deliveries and babies!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Finger's are crossed for you and your critter's!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Good luck I hope she doesn't make you wait long.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Good Luck! I hope everything goes great! And hopefully you'll have some new kids very shortly!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Do you have the coffee brewing?  Good luck and happy kidding! Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

I think my girls hate me they didn't do anything last night, which is okay since it was like 0 at 10pm. Today is 30's so anytime ladies1


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Praying that all goes well...happy Kidding..... :thumb: ray:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Well still waiting and watching, took new pics but cant load them on the computer for some reason when I figure it out I will post them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

She is sure making you wait....

sorry your computer is giving you problems....it is just there way.... :doh: :hug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

All I know as far as the computer goes is that I am getting my own Laptop next week and can't wait, have to get a new cell phone too thanks to the dog chewing on mine and wrecking my touch screen....The goats, will go when they go now if they would quit making a fool out of me that would be nice, my mom has decided that they aren't bred and their just having a lot of fun with me lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

That is neat... your getting a new computer....it will make things alot easier..... :hi5:

Goats can be little rascals...they love to watch us squirm.....


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy*

Okay got the pics up finally so here is 8,9,21,23...now who looks closer cause right now I have 23 in one kidding stall, and ended up throwing Wild and Prince Charming in the other.

8 backside,









9 from different Angles



























21, she just isn't quite there yet but so close


















23, in lock up/down



























23's udder looks bigger than it does in the picture.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-23's ligs stringy, New Pics 2/27 P*

23 is still holding out on me, but she seems a little off today, not interested in food which is weird for any of my girls, and actually let me touch her without running, so I guess its just wait some more.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

:clap: 21 kidded at around 5 o'clock, by the time I got out there she had both of 'em cleaned up and trying to get them up to nurse so switched her with 23. :leap: Pics in the kidding koral


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

awww Congrats! I'm gonna go see the pics now!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

 I just was scrolling through the pics and I was going to pick 21 because her legs looked stiff to me, then I read your kidding post. Congrats!!! BTW, I love that wide stance on 21. Very nice. I'd go with 23 for the next contender. :wink: 
(Now why can't I do that with my own?) :hair:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

Don't feel bad cause 21 kidded out in the common area with all the other goats. while 23 was in lock down....so I have no clue who will go next


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*



newmama30+ said:


> Don't feel bad cause 21 kidded out in the common area with all the other goats. while 23 was in lock down....so I have no clue who will go next


 :laugh: The doe code of honor!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*



Perfect7 said:


> newmama30+ said:
> 
> 
> > Don't feel bad cause 21 kidded out in the common area with all the other goats. while 23 was in lock down....so I have no clue who will go next
> ...


LOL!!!!! :laugh:

If it were me, I'd go out and tell the rest of them, they better pick a number, and that's the order they HAVE to kid in...and threaten to stick a cork up there to keep em in so they kid in the order chosen.....No more surprises :laugh:

This did work with one of my does.... Trouble kidded in the morning, then Sweetheart kidded that night...Snow White lost her ligs and looked ready....I threatened to put a cork in there if she tried to go before morning....she waited until the next afternoon :laugh:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

I am buying a wireless security camera tomorrow to put out there, so far they have been Jan 26, Feb 18, Feb 25, and Feb 28, so as long as they give me 24-72 Hrs between I'm good we do have kidding stalls now so I think it will help to be able to separate Moms and baby's for 24-48hrs, or at least I hope I can keep them separated from the herd that long, as of right now 21 is in one and 25, is in the other because, I noticed that her udder looked full around the teats, and once she got in there so I could check there is no flesh left around her tailbone and her ligs are just barely there. Cant wait to have a Cam so at least I can stay warm and watch goat tv! :ROFL:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-21 kidded, New Pics 2/27 Pg 4*

The cam will be great for you with such a large herd! I understand about stall space. We can't finish our barn yet - we're not done adding on to it, and I barely have enough space for all the goats to have big, comfy stalls. When we get the barn addition done, if hubby doesn't protest my ideas it will be plenty big, with plenty of stalls.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-25 in early labor, New Pics 2/27 P*

Took little man to the vet, he'll be okay in about 24-48 hrs, came home took him out to the barn and notice 25 was laying down kinda grunting, so went in and checked her ligs are completely gone now, and she has some amber goo on her back end, so ready for them to decide to give me a break this will be the second delivery in two days....YEAH :leap:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-25 in early labor, New Pics 2/27 P*

Well its back to waiting for new kids to be born :hair: hope someone goes soon, 25 lays around grunting and talking to her side, sticks her leg out every once in awhile. Last night some of the girls decided that 21 needed company, and got the gate open on the stall I went out and there they were 21 her kids, 20, and 8 all just laying around in a 5x5 stall, I kicked 20 and 8 out and we fixed the latch so they cant push the door open.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-25 in early labor, New Pics 2/27 P*

Congrats on the new babies... :thumb:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-25 in early labor, New Pics 2/27 P*

Well once again it looks like they tricked me, and it probably won't be 25 who goes next, 24's udder had quadrupled in size today, will have to get a pic when I go check on her here in a few min. put Wild into a stall so that I can milk her out in the morning its looking like she just might work out as a milker after all, she is still a little wild until I start milking her, then tonight she put her foot over my arm so she was standing on three legs and let me milk out both sides at once, which didn't happen ever last year. Anyhow gona go make sure I don't have any surprise's waiting in the barn, haven't had anyone kid in the night yet but there's always a first right?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: My girls! Better Pics-25 in early labor, New Pics 2/27 P*

Here is 24, I think she looks a little bit too short in the legs, but she has four teats, won't know if they are all functional til I get her in a stall though. Anyhow if she isn't strutted she will be shortly.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

:wink: I had to go to my Moms for a few days, and I came home today to a nice surprise, 8 new kids, we had 10 kids born in the last 24-48 hrs. One set of twins didn't make it. But everyone else is Healthy and Happy, Pics on Birth announcements.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wow thats a baby boom 

congrats on the new ones


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I got my laptop over the weekend, now I am just waiting for the last of my does to kid, also have one kid who is a month old that has pnemionia. so I leave for three days and basically everyone kidded, and everything fell apart...I should have known.


----------

